
Facebook Expected to Be Hit with Up to $5B FTC Fine Amid Privacy Concerns - adrian_mrd
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/facebook-may-be-hit-up-5-billion-ftc-fine-1204483
======
detaro
other discussion, spot 1 on front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19742270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19742270)

------
sarcasmatwork
Only $5B? Is that what our privacy is worth worldwide?

